# December Hamm/Houten Combined?



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Considering that Hamm is on 13th December, and Houten is on the 14th December, and Houten show is only 4 hours drive from Hamm... has anyone considered doing Hamm the one day, then driving up to Houten and getting a hotel for the next day (which is only 1 hour drive from the ferry back to the UK so a quick return at least!)

Just wondering... seems silly to do one and not the other as they are so close :whistling2:


----------



## biglad52002 (Mar 9, 2007)

sounds like a great idea being as theyre on the same weekend


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeah I recon its sounds like it makes sense.


----------



## Storm Python (Jan 10, 2008)

*Defffinatly up for that.*
*what i cant find at 1 might find at another.*
*great idea*


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Makes sence, just need to make sure the reptiles are warm, and ok tho


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

hmmmm.you got me thinking there christy babe... i like it


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

that would be good! im not a fan on houten but it would make sense to do both!


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

I am DEFINATELY up for this, and im going away to tenerife for 2 weeks on the 16th dec : victory:


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

Philcw said:


> I am DEFINATELY up for this, and im going away to tenerife for 2 weeks on the 16th dec : victory:


Yup great idea then you know you wouldnt be able buy at either because you wont be at home to look after them.:whistling2:.


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Paul Chase said:


> Yup great idea then you know you wouldnt be able buy at either because you wont be at home to look after them.:whistling2:.


I know i wont but my friend will, and he knows nuff bout it as he is a rep keeper to :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Houten is somewhere i can get mushrooms.... i'm in!


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

sounds good


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Funny you should say that, we have just been talking about doing just that.

mmm, maybe steve aint quite as clever as I thought and got the idea from your post !!:whistling2:


----------



## rock-steady (Oct 30, 2007)

sounds like a plan to me: victory: may have to do this myself.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

My main worries would be that it would be a very long trip so obviously have to find hotels that are happy to have you take reptiles up to rooms as all would need to be checked over and offered water between the 2 shows.


----------



## bee pampered (May 22, 2007)

I would also be intrested in this if you have or get any more info please count me in thanks


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Athravan said:


> My main worries would be that it would be a very long trip so obviously have to find hotels that are happy to have you take reptiles up to rooms as all would need to be checked over and offered water between the 2 shows.


Yes, our thoughts also, and with the current thoughts in some areas that who ever arranges it takes responsibility and liability, i think it could turn out to be a mine field !


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

i would be interested! : victory:


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

Philcw said:


> I know i wont but my friend will, and he knows nuff bout it as he is a rep keeper to :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I wasnt having a go at you, would of been a good way of not spending your mortgage repayments if you could go to a show with out actualy buying any thing.


----------



## Aled (Feb 29, 2008)

I would be interest,
havent been to a show, ever.
So would be my first one.

Any ideas of price of intire trip?

Pm me any detials plz. 
cheeerz aled.


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

I feel a trip coming along...



Athravan said:


> My main worries would be that it would be a very long trip so obviously have to find hotels that are happy to have you take reptiles up to rooms as all would need to be checked over and offered water between the 2 shows.


assuming you told them...


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

welshgaz said:


> I feel a trip coming along...
> 
> 
> 
> assuming you told them...


Bit hard to hide a bunch of people traipsing up and down with gigantic polyboxes though :whistling2:

Last year all the hotels I stayed in the UK when travelling said that reptiles were fine as long as contained securely within boxes so I don't think finding a hotel should be that difficult. A lot more hotels are allowing dogs/cats now so reptiles in tubs shouldn't be that big an issue, I hope!


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

I can't see why it would be a major issue tbh... 

I've been wanting to come to a show for ages, doing 2 at once would be a great idea plus a few sneaky beers inbetween. That could be my last chance as well....


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Well if the coach to the show guys or someone else don't do a big one, I might look into a mini bus hire and have a fun mini road trip :whistling2:


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

Athravan said:


> Well if the coach to the show guys or someone else don't do a big one, I might look into a mini bus hire and have a fun mini road trip :whistling2:


I'm sure we could get enough people together here for a mini bus...


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Do you need an extra license for a mini bus or is a car one adequate? *ponders*


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

Athravan said:


> Do you need an extra license for a mini bus or is a car one adequate? *ponders*


Depends on your age I think and when you passed, plus how many passengers there are... I'm sure I can drive a mini bus though


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

with a minibus usually some one has to be over 25 to rent it but any one with a car license can drive it 


luke


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks like you have to have a D1 licience, or have passes your test previous to 1996


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

welshgaz said:


> Looks like you have to have a D1 licience, or have passes your test previous to 1996


My mum has both and drove to Hamm with us last week but she's a pretty slow driver!


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Well i would love to come along, could either come on minibus or drive and give a couple of peeps a lift.

Also if there is not alot of people and no hotels will allow reptiles, i have some good frineds in den haag in the netherlands that would happily put a few people up etc...


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I need a minimum of a 4* hotel or I will be grumpy :whistling2:

I know the Mercure in Hamm is 4* and allows reptiles and is pretty cheap compared to hotels over here anyway. I am sure there will be a nice one in Houten to.


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

Ah its only one night, shouldn't cost that much just means people will be after bigger discounts on there reps


----------



## Shadow_Eyed (Dec 24, 2007)

This sounds like a GREAT idea!! :no1:


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

sounds like a good plan


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Athravan said:


> Well if the coach to the show guys or someone else don't do a big one, I might look into a mini bus hire and have a fun mini road trip :whistling2:


We are looking at the possibility, and we are currently seeking clarification from animal heath as to the legal issues involved.


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

I'd definatly be interested!:no1:


----------



## Sid vicious (Sep 7, 2007)

id be interested


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

Can i come to:blush:
I know i dont know anyone but id like to come along:blush:
Im dead fun to :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## shplooble (Jan 5, 2008)

Id deffinatly go cant wait to go to my 1st show :no1:


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Yes thats a great Idea as I was planning to go to houton (in car ) anyway so if you planning anything like this PLEASE COUNT ME IN : victory:......Brian


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

me and trice were talking about it and it looks like i'm going to do that, possibly with trice


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

no coach doing it???


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

we are looking into it jenna, but with the number of hassles over the last trip, making it a weekend would almost kill me and steve !

We are looking into the legalities, liabilites and logistics of it all.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

purejurrasic said:


> we are looking into it jenna, but with the number of hassles over the last trip, making it a weekend would almost kill me and steve !
> 
> We are looking into the legalities, liabilites and logistics of it all.


it'll be a hard one for sure mate.


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> we are looking into it jenna, but with the number of hassles over the last trip, making it a weekend would almost kill me and steve !
> 
> We are looking into the legalities, liabilites and logistics of it all.


It would kill me as well with all the counting


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Diablo said:


> It would kill me as well with all the counting


its ok mate, i can help you once we get passed 11, i'm really good at counting :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## boomslang40 (Nov 4, 2006)

well im pretty darn interested, as it does seem to make sense...I'd still be slightly concerned about some of the more fragile herps spending 2 days in poly boxes. would blatently spend all your money at the first show and find cheaper bargains at the second:lol2:

would like to stay posted with it all though: victory:


----------



## wingsy (Mar 22, 2008)

I am very interested in this trip aswell.if we could higher a coach or 25 seater mini bus i have a PCV license so am able to drive the trip if we cant get a company to do it.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

Diablo said:


> It would kill me as well with all the counting





cornmorphs said:


> its ok mate, i can help you once we get passed 11, i'm really good at counting :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I'll get you both p****d...will that help and increase your chances of saying yes?!:whistling2:


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

There are two main aspects that are giving us cause for concearn with this as an organised trip.

1) Finding accomodation. Would / could we find it and include the cost in the ticket and what responsiblilites would that then legally place on us.

2) The welfare of the animals. Many would have traveled 1000s of miles already to get to hamm, then transported to Holland, kept overnight, then kept in the hold for another day, then back to UK and for some, maybe a further 6 hour onward trip.

I know the whole idea is 'hey lets all go, have a good time and buy some reps' an informal weekend away, but there are those whole will seize upon any chance to turn it into a legal minefield for us !


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

Want to do both shows but having problems getting tables for Hamm, never get a reply, can anyone advise how it would be best to get the tables please.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

byglady said:


> Want to do both shows but having problems getting tables for Hamm, never get a reply, can anyone advise how it would be best to get the tables please.


 
I doubt very much that you will

The show is sold out years in advance. I belive they run a last minute system where your turn up at the door and hope some one didnt make it.

Very hit and miss I am afraid.


----------

